# 1968 Muncie M21 Help



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

New to the forum. I am restoring a 1968 GTO. The transmission is a Muncie M21. Unfortunately, the car was in pieces when I bought it. I have reassembled the transmission, but can't get it to go into reverse using the shifter. I can put the transmission into reverse by hand, but using the shifter. I am wondering if I am missing something or if the shifting mechanism needs to be replaced. Any photos showing the assembly would be appreciated. I have the transmission on the engine, but it isn't in the car. I don't have the linkage attached in the photo.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't be offended by this but reverse is to the left and forward on the shift pattern. First find a drill bit that fit's in the alignment holes on the levers, and adjust the pivots to meet the centers of the holes. Make sure you are getting enough travel and the stop bolt lets the lever move far enough to make the shift. If that doesn't work, switch the side that the reverse linkage is on and see if that works, but don't try to force it. If that doesn't work, you may have to have the shifter rebuilt. You said the car was in pieces when you got it, are you sure that is the correct shifter?


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't have to put the shifter together....but that seems to be the issue. It just doesn't seem to want to engage the reverse shifter lever. I had done the drill bit to set neutral...and everything works great...except reverse.


----------



## gambit45 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have an aftermarket Hurst shifter on mine but this is what mine looked like the last time I pulled it. It is shown being in first gear. Hope this helps.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The drill bit sets all of the linkage lengths, put the gear levers on the transmission in the vertical positions and set the linkage lengths at the shifter. I wasn't asking if you put the shifter together, I was asking is it correct for the transmission, there are several models of Hurst shifters.


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> The drill bit sets all of the linkage lengths, put the gear levers on the transmission in the vertical positions and set the linkage lengths at the shifter. I wasn't asking if you put the shifter together, I was asking is it correct for the transmission, there are several models of Hurst shifters.


I took the shifter apart and rebuilt it. Now it is working.  The linkage was fine. Thanks for your help.


----------

